# Help duplicating a formula in PowerPivot



## kF1894 (Nov 19, 2012)

The networkdays portion of this formual does not work in Powerpivot - What else can I use?

=IF([@Status]="One & Done",0,IF(OR([@Status]="Opened Yesterday",[@Status]="Opened Prior"),NETWORKDAYS(Q2,F2),IF([@Status]= "Closed Yesterday",1000,"")))


----------



## powerpivotpro (Nov 20, 2012)

Is this a calculated column or a measure?


----------



## kF1894 (Nov 20, 2012)

A calculated column


----------



## powerpivotpro (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey I never realized that PowerPivot lacked a NETWORKDAYS() function!  I worked up a fix for this, send me an email and I will send you the workbook.  Email address is hidden in my signature.


----------



## powerpivotpro (Nov 22, 2012)

OK it's posted here:  NETWORKDAYS() Equivalent in PowerPivot? « PowerPivotPro


----------



## kF1894 (Nov 26, 2012)

Appreciate the help - worked great with & without the Holidays - LOL


----------

